# Tromper de clé WEP



## waniphon (31 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai essayé de me connecté avec mon mac book air à mon boitier Neuf box, mais par étourderie je me suis trompé dans la saisie de la clé WEP et j'ai appuyé sur entrée. Évidemment, impossible de se connecter à internet , j'ai donc essayé de désactiver le wifi et de le réactiver, mais le problème c'est que quand je clique sur ma neufbox, mon mac se connecte tout seul avec le mot de passe erroné! Il ne me demande même pas de nouvelle saisie de clé WEP!

J'ouvre donc préférence réseau--->avancé---->je décoche mémoriser les réseaux auxquels l'ordinateur s'est connecté et je supprime la neufbox de la liste des réseaux connus. Je croyais que tout aller fonctionner, quand l'ordi se connecte encore une fois sans me demander le mdp car il garde toujours la clé WEP fausse!

Comment faire pour réinitialiser les mots de passe wifi? parce que c'est quand bête, tout ça à cause d'une erreur de frappe!:hein:


----------



## Larme (31 Juillet 2012)

_/Applications/Utilitaires/Trousseaux de clés_


----------



## waniphon (1 Août 2012)

Donc je dois juste supprimer le mot de passe neufbox?


----------



## otgl (1 Août 2012)

waniphon a dit:


> Donc je dois juste supprimer le mot de passe neufbox?



Il faut:

Lancer Applications > Utilitaires > Trousseaux d'accès.
Dans le panneau "Trousseaux" (en haut à gauche), sélectionner "Système" au lieu de "session".
Dans la liste, repérer l'entrée qui porte le nom de ton réseau Wi-Fi et qui a pour type "Mot de passe du réseau AirPort".
Double-cliquer sur cette entrée. Une fenêtre s'ouvre.
Cocher la case "Afficher le mot de passe", changer le mot de passe et cliquer sur "Enregistrer les modifications".


----------



## sparo (1 Août 2012)

Un peu hors sujet mais es tu au courant qu'avec un utilitaire bien connu sur le net et inclue dans backtrack on peut casser une clef WEP en qq minute...
J'avais fait le test chez moi il lui avait moins de 5 minutes ....


----------



## waniphon (1 Août 2012)

Merci sparo mais les conseils d'otgl et de Larme marchent très bien, merci à eux!


----------



## otgl (2 Août 2012)

waniphon a dit:


> Merci sparo mais les conseils d'otgl et de Larme marchent très bien, merci à eux!



@sparo voulait dire l&#8217;utilisation de WEP comme méthode de chiffrement de ton réseau Wi-Fi n&#8217;est pas recommandée. Et il a raison: une personne malveillante peut arriver à casser ta clé WEP sous certaines conditions. Il faut privilégier le chiffrement WPA2, qui est beaucoup plus sûr. Si possible, change la méthode de chiffrement de ta Neufbox, en allant sur la page de paramètres (http://192.168.1.1), en cliquant sur Wi-Fi > Chiffrement, et en choisissant WPA2 dans la liste.


----------



## waniphon (2 Août 2012)

otgl a dit:


> @sparo voulait dire lutilisation de WEP comme méthode de chiffrement de ton réseau Wi-Fi nest pas recommandée. Et il a raison: une personne malveillante peut arriver à casser ta clé WEP sous certaines conditions. Il faut privilégier le chiffrement WPA2, qui est beaucoup plus sûr. Si possible, change la méthode de chiffrement de ta Neufbox, en allant sur la page de paramètres (http://192.168.1.1), en cliquant sur Wi-Fi > Chiffrement, et en choisissant WPA2 dans la liste.



ah d'accord, c'est vrai que ce serait bete que quelqu'un squatte le réseau! merci à vous en tout cas!


----------

